# Wlan Link Quality



## tobii (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Hope this is the correct Category for this Question.

I wanna create a Widget displaying the current my Wireless Adapter Signal Quality (%). On 7.x I used iwicontrol to feed value to my Widget, now iwicontrol being obsolete I ain't see a way to do the same.

Haven't found a sysctl oid or similar so far.
Anyone with a Hint/Solution to get the correct Value, preferable via a small script that I can use it for rrdtool also.

My Wireless Hardware is an Intel Pro/Wireless 2200BG (iwi)

Thanks in advance.
Tobii


----------

